# Good universities in dubai



## saadk (Oct 12, 2008)

Hello,

does any one know if the canadian university of dubai is a good university?

Does it have good repute?


----------



## kshahida (Jan 21, 2009)

its good if you are moving to Canada for migration.
they usually dont matter much as in Dubai any foriegn western Uni accredited can be good enough for a placement later, depending on your expertise and knowlege of of the product in real life scenarios or how good you are a learner in real life situations.

Canadian Uni in Dubai are fine. make sure they are approved from Ministry of Higher Education. otherwise u might as well buy a ticket and get to the same uni in Canada.


----------

